# rock face ideas



## cape cod Todd (Jan 3, 2008)

Hello all
I have a section of track about 30 feet long that due to the rough terrain I had to cross it is supported on 2 2x4's screwed together to form a T. This section is supported by cement blocks every 10 feet or so. I would like to cover all this up or at least the side that can be seen. I was thinking about draping screening over one side of the structure letting it slope down to the ground 1-3 feet below and pile up mulch etc.. and let nature do its thing filling it in with plants and weeds. I had an idea of using spray expanding insulation but don't know how it would hold up outside for a couple of years or so. It comes out yellow so I would have to paint it a bit. It would be light weight and easy to fill in if it cracks and breaks off. I thought of concrete since I have seen others use it with great success but that is heavy and would require alot more substructure, more than I want to do. What do you guys recommend? 
Todd


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

_A bridge! 
_In other words, some cement-block equivalents that look a little more like masonry piers, with deck girder equivalents along your 2x4 track base. 

Like this: *[url]http://www.cocry.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=CTGY&Category_Code=ML20*[/url] 

I doubt the insulation will hold up more than a year. Besides the sun's UV deterioration, you've got wind to worry about. 

A lot of folk build garden walls, 1:1 scale, and fill between the walls. The walls can be timbers, bricks or rocks. 

This layout (Roger's RGSEast) used to be a bit like your 30' of exposed track - he used plastic pipe uprights and pipe track support to raise it 2+" above grade. Now he's started building walls and making a garden.


----------



## barnmichael (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By cape cod Todd on 02/21/2009 2:59 PM
Hello all
I had an idea of using spray expanding insulation but don't know how it would hold up outside for a couple of years or so. It comes out yellow so I would have to paint it a bit. It would be light weight and easy to fill in if it cracks and breaks off. 

Todd 



Pool places have it in black. Easier to blend in. A little pricey, though.


----------



## barnmichael (Jan 2, 2008)

A couple pictures would go a long way in coming up with ideas. Maybe do like the prototype. Get a couple wheelbarrow loads of gravel and fill it in to grade.


----------



## GG (Jan 1, 2009)

I like your idea of a screen however in lieu of mulch have you considered burlap/concrete overlay on the screen? Combine it with a classy bridge along the way.. Here the creativity kicks in. Search the forum for great information on how to do this easily. 

gg

PS: yes a pic or 2 would really bring out the ideas...


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

This ridge was done by driving some stakes in the ground and attaching 1/2" wire cloth (screen) with drywall screws. I then filled it from the backside with mortar mix while holding crumpled aluminum foil against the front and letting it squeeze into the foil through the screen. I then use ruddy red primer to match the red lava.

































That's a real rock to the right of the crevase and mortar to the left.


----------



## GG (Jan 1, 2009)

Todd, now and based on the last post, you should have a plan here !!! 

Bingo, this would be great for my layout. 

gg


----------



## hudrail (Mar 16, 2008)

*My goodness grashious me it looks like a knife slash across a raw steak ! good idea so now buy some tubs of natural yogurt from your local health food store and paint it on and leave it for natural fungal growth to form . dosent make the rock face healthier but sure looks more natural !* Brent


----------



## c nelson (Dec 18, 2008)

Nice Job Tod, 

thanks for posting! 

cale


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Posted By hudrail on 02/28/2009 7:25 AM
*My goodness grashious me it looks like a knife slash across a raw steak ! good idea so now buy some tubs of natural yogurt from your local health food store and paint it on and leave it for natural fungal growth to form . dosent make the rock face healthier but sure looks more natural !* Brent




Easy there, Brent out west here we do have red streaks like that... see a lot of it in copper country. I've gathered various shale-like colored deposits and applied them to my layout. Got red rock jnct with a larger red rock...go figure I know.

To give that ledge some mystery tho' I'd give it a dark wash to bring out the shadows


----------



## cape cod Todd (Jan 3, 2008)

Wow those red rocks look great very rugged. Nice photos. It does look a little like a slice of beef but it certainly adds colour to the RR. How thick did the cement end up once pressed through the wire and into the crumpled foil? Good job 
Todd


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By cape cod Todd on 03/14/2009 8:25 AM
Wow those red rocks look great very rugged. Nice photos. It does look a little like a slice of beef but it certainly adds colour to the RR. How thick did the cement end up once pressed through the wire and into the crumpled foil? Good job 
Todd

~1-2" thick. With time, weather, and paint, it now looks more natural.


----------

